# So what motor is it actually ??



## misunderstood (Nov 6, 2017)

Bought a Jon setup recently that has "I was told" a 1994 Johnson Tiller outboard. Upon doing the typical titling and registration I check the Serial number and Model number on the tag that is attached to the mounting bracket and it gets confusing. Model number -J35R(1orI)CND indicates a 1982 35 hp. It's hood and engine are obvious to be a 15 not a 35. Am I safe to assume that at some point the mounting bracket was scavenged for my setup (if that's even possible) or if that isn't possible, do you think the tag was just put on here for some reason? Thanks for any insight


----------



## Johnny (Nov 6, 2017)

on second hand machines - anything is possible !!
depends on the previous owners location, their intentions, their abilities, etc.
photos of the motor with and without the hood, good clear close up of the tag
will help tremendously.


----------



## misunderstood (Nov 6, 2017)

Hood shows a production date of 1994 and a 15 hp Johnson and model number shows a 1982 35 hp Johnson. Obviously not a 35 hp........


----------



## Crazyboat (Nov 6, 2017)

Everything about that engine says 15 to me. No way she's a 35 or even a 25.


----------



## nccatfisher (Nov 6, 2017)

Crazyboat said:


> Everything about that engine says 15 to me. No way she's a 35 or even a 25.


 Yep, he is correct. Not even a 20.


----------



## misunderstood (Nov 6, 2017)

As I stated I felt that was obvious. But having the tag on the bracket showing a 1982 35 hp I wondered if the brackets were interchangeable between a 15hp and a 35hp??


----------



## DaleH (Nov 6, 2017)

misunderstood said:


> As I stated I felt that was obvious. But having the tag on the bracket showing a 1982 35 hp I wondered if the brackets were interchangeable between a 15hp and a 35hp??


No way ...

Check the power head, as sometimes a freeze plug was marked w/ the model number. The 'R' means rope start, but boy ... that's a major typo; i.e., 35 vs 15!


----------



## misunderstood (Nov 7, 2017)

DaleH said:


> misunderstood said:
> 
> 
> > As I stated I felt that was obvious. But having the tag on the bracket showing a 1982 35 hp I wondered if the brackets were interchangeable between a 15hp and a 35hp??
> ...



Thanks, I'll check when I get a chance but the year is off too. Tag on Bracket shows code for a 1982 and hood shows label with production date of 1994. Photos online show mine looking like a 1994. Crazy......


----------



## renn90 (Nov 13, 2017)

DaleH said:


> misunderstood said:
> 
> 
> > As I stated I felt that was obvious. But having the tag on the bracket showing a 1982 35 hp I wondered if the brackets were interchangeable between a 15hp and a 35hp??
> ...




Agreed,

I got Evinrude to id my 1993 30HP using the serial stamped on the starboard bracket (not the tag on the port side, a serial is stamped directly into the starboard bracket itself), photos, and the freeze plug number. The tag on the port bracket was corroded off. As many people are aware, Evinrude and Johnson were exactly the same for many years prior to OMC/BRP eliminating the Johnson lineup.

Called Evinrude, and they first gave me the phone number of the grand-nephew of the founder of Evinrude "for vintage support". After he couldn't help, Evinrude/BRP told me to send photos of motor, powerhead with hood off, and freeze plug; and a request for motor id. Approx. 24 hours later they id'd the motor with model number and year. The email address for this service is:
[email protected]

You might just try calling Evinrude to start: 1-844-345-4BRP (4277), but in the future I'm going to go to the email request straight off.

My guess is that the bracket was certainly swapped out, and the tag does not apply to the motor at all. The bracket looks like the heavier one used for 20HP and some higher, but I'm not positive. If the bracket was swapped, the starboard bracket probably was too (that serial number would not apply as well). Somebody will be using my 1993 Evinrude bracket id on their motor as I'm parting this one out.


----------



## misunderstood (Nov 13, 2017)

renn90 said:


> DaleH said:
> 
> 
> > misunderstood said:
> ...


Thanks as you have answered my question. I felt the bracket was for a bigger motor and that is the confusion but knew someone here would know if it was a possibility to use the heavier bracket on a smaller motor. Thanks too for the info to track it down. I know it's a 1994 15 hp previous 2 owners who had work done on it. Stupid ky wants too much info for titling and registration and afraid it will get kicked back.


----------



## misunderstood (Nov 15, 2017)

Took me awhile to get to looking at the freeze plug. Shows G3636237 Probably take me even longer to figure out what info this actually reveals............


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2017)

Brackets between the 9.9-15 and the 35hp do not come up as being interchangeable. I got interested in this discussion and looked at part numbers which I am surprised has not been done yet. 
In looking at the engine in question it looks to have been repainted? If so the ID tag has no marks on it from being taped off from the photo anyway. Looks to me like the tag came off another engine and was placed on the 15hp. Not impossible to do. 
You are most welcome to do your own research into the part numbers and draw your own conclusions.


----------

